# Swinging Skirts LPGA Preview



## tonyj5 (Apr 21, 2015)

The LPGA moves back to the state of California for the playing of the Swinging Skirts Classic Presented BY CTBC. This is the second year for this tournament. Many of you may remember last year when Lydia Ko birdied the final hole to defeat Stacy Lewis by one stroke. 

Here is my preview of this week's tournament: 

TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Apr 21, 2015)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 


TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2015)

Damn you. I was hoping for some upskirts.


----------



## tonyj5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1 Lydia Ko -5 
2 Ha-Na Jang -4 
2 Juli Inkster -4 
2 P.K. Kongkraphan -4 
5 Morgan Pressel -3 
5 Caroline Hedwall -3 
5 Stacy Lewis -3 
5 Na Yeon Choi -3 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2015)

Tony are there, by any chance, porn's of any of these fine ladies?


----------



## tonyj5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 


1 Brooke Mackenzie Henderson -9 F 
2 Na Yeon Choi -7 F 
3 Yueer Cindy Feng -6 F 
3 Sakura Yokomine -6 F 

TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1 Brooke Mackenzie Henderson -9 F 
2 Morgan Pressel -8 F 
2 Min Seo Kwak -8 F 
4 Lydia Ko -6 F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 26, 2015)

How many of them are on pornhub?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Apr 26, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> How many of them are on pornhub?



What would be a good title for an LPGA porno? Hole in one?

Morgan (Pressel) Grinder? 



tonyj5 said:


> Min Seo Kwak



Kwak Slapped?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## tonyj5 (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are the final standings: 

1 x-Lydia Ko -8 (Won on 2nd playoff hole) 
2 Morgan Pressel -8 
3 Brooke Mackenzie Henderson -7 
4 Min Seo Kwak -6 
5 Shanshan Feng -5 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY S LPGA REPORT Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview Pairings


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Damn you. I was hoping for some upskirts.


me too; the shorter the skirt the better.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 27, 2015)

A pick of Lydia Ko, the winner:


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 27, 2015)

cute skirts, please.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 27, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> A pick of Lydia Ko, the winner:


But where's her wedge?


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 30, 2015)

i would post some pics, but chics like to complain about my choices.


----------

